
Build Apple-1, the legendary computer of Silicon Valley, on the weekend with fun - sergpanarin
https://smartykit.io/promo/
======
jecel
One of the main features of the Apple-1 was its use of cheaper dynamic
memories. A replica that uses static memories is actually more a nod to its
competitors than to Woz's creation.

------
sushid
> computer construction kit to build the first computer of Steve Wozniak and
> Steve Jobs

This really irritates me. Woz was the sole developer of the Apple-1.

